# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Marketing- reklama & publiciteti

## *Lorisa*

Pershendetje te nderuar forumistShqiptar!  :buzeqeshje: 

Duke shikuar neper media te ndryshme kur vjen minutazhi i reklamave shume media  e shkruajne "MARKETING", dikush dhe "PUBLICITET"  a ne fakt behet fjale per REKLAME.

Pse nuk bejne dallim dallim rreth ketyre  3 fjaleve kur jane krejtesisht te ndryshem?

Po ju a beni dallim dhe a e shihni se jane gabim edhe ate media me emer ne vendin tone dhe ne rajon?

----------


## dibrani2006

Lorisa mos shiko shum REKLAMË se te bejne keq ehehehhe(shaka)ke me se te drejte LORI.

Mediat ne Kosove e shkruajn MARKETING kurse ne Shqiperi PUBLICITET, Marketing mund te thosha qe eshte ne gjuhen sllavishte,  kurse PUBLICITET ne gjuhen italishte frengjishte e te tjera.

REKLAMË ndoshta eshte me mire.

----------


## *Lorisa*

Fjala MARKETING - eshte ne gjuhen internacionale por eshte term i gjere.

PUBLICITETI - e ben te njohur ekzistencen e nje produkti apo te nje sherbimi dhe  duke kuptuar rreth produktit konsumatori mund ta blej ose me fjale te tjera publiciteti  nenkupton cdo forme papagese dhe e planifikuar ne shpallje publike per ndonje risi apo lajm nga zhvillimet e fundit te kompanise.

REKLAMA - prezanton mesazhin para konsumatoreve potencijal dhe para konsumatoreve aktual, me qellim qe ti stimuloj ata qe me cdo kusht  ta blejne produktin e reklamuar.

----------


## dibrani2006

Lorisa me te vertete eshte teme e qelluar, dhe duhet diskutuar per nje teme te tille Mediat gabojne çdo here dhe si perfundim e ha populli.

----------


## ari.ani

po ca me prit e dashur ,kur gjuha shqipe po humbet ne c`do aspekt te jetes.
kena qejf me kopju i cik si bojne t`jashtmit.
po te shikosh stacionin tv alsat kur japin lajmet ,ka mese 3-vjet,qe ate nju jorkun (new york)e kane te shkruar gabim.
nese keto te dyja do te ishin te vetmen s`do ta vrisja "mendjen" ,por... duhet me i kap i cik veshin atyre ,redaktoreve qe lejonje  te perdoren jo vetem terma gabim por dhe te huaja .

----------


## ujori2005

Ske cu bene shqiptare jan. Ketu ne kosove, RTK, pa lere se eshte edhe tv publik pastaj, e shkruan Marketing, ndersa dukagjini thot ''publicitet'', tash per tash ''tv21'' perdor termin ''reklama''(me te drejt). Kjo do vazhdoje derisa redaktoret e ketyre mediumeve te mesojn diqka per ekonomin. Une do ju sugjeroja ketyre mediave te shfletojn vetem nje liber te thjesht marketingu, madje jo nje per vetem te shkojn tek permbajtja dhe ta kerkojn faqen qe shpjego fjalet ''marketing'', ''reklame'', dhe ''publicitet''.

Pershendetje per lorisen qe i eshte kujtuar per kete teme.

----------


## brandon

Marketingu ka te beje me me gjithcka qe ndodh qe nga procesi i prodhimit , e deri te shitja, duke perfshire ketu trasportin, amaballazhimin, magazinimin, publicitetin, financimin, vendin e shitjes , e deri tek komunikimi me klientin.
Publiciteti qe duhet te jete pak a shume si reklama, lind nga nje nevoje tregtare teper precize:
duhet te bindesh njerezit qe te kene nevoje per nje produkt , edhe pse , kjo  nevoje, pa kete produkt, nuk do te shfaqej ndoshta  kurre .
Rasti me i thjeshte eshte ai i etjes pas nje ndeshje futbolli. Per ta shuar ate do te mjaftonte edhe nje shishe uje ( apo edhe uje cesme). Por ja qe kujtimet publicitare qe kemi pare dhe degjuar na sugjerojne qe te proferojme nje pije qe ka shume buleza dhe ndoshta nje ngjyre te bukur qelibari.
Behet fjale per gjera te panevojshme ( nuk eshte ngjyra dhe bulezat qe na heqin etjen por lengu qe kompeson ate qe kemi humbur ne formen e djerses), e megjithate reklamat dhe imazhet neper revista na kane mesuar qe ta konsiderojme aq te kendeshme gudulisjen  e bulezave,qe te vjen ne gryke ,gjate pijes, sa qe konsiderohet e "domosdoshme".
Por kjo nuk mjafon! Qe garancia e kenaqesise , e nje pije, te jete absolute , duhet qe pija te jete e nje fare marke,  te quhet ne nje fare menyre , dhe qe shishja te kete nje fare forme!

----------


## Hardware

Publiciteti dhe Reklama jane segmente te marketingut mirpo kan dallim mes veti.
Reklama osht Marketing, mirpo marketingu osht shum ma shum se sa vetem nje reklam.
kurse dallimi mes reklames dhe publicitetit eshte edhe ajo se reklama behet me pagese, kurse publiciteti nuk paguhet si p.sh. perderisa rrin me nje mik apo mikeshe dhe i tregon per forumin shqiptar se eshte nje forum i mir se ja vlen te hysh dhe ti, ne kete rast ti ke bere publicitet edhe pse askush nuk te paguan per kete.

----------


## brandon

Dy jane funksionet e publicitetit: Te stimuloje ne publik nevojen e nje fare objekti , pasi te arrihet kjo , te adresoje me shume vemendjen e tij ne drejtim te nje firme , se sa te nje tjetre.
Te krijosh nevojen eshte bere e nevojshme (pas revolucionit industrial,ne Angli) , ne fillim te viteve teteqind , kur industria ishte ne gjendje te prodhonte me shume se sa publiku ishte i interesuar per te blere. 
E vetmja menyre ,per te shitur mallrat dhe boshatisur magazinat , ishte ajo qe ti lindje deshiren  njerezve per te blere edhe pse ata mund te mos kishin asnje nevoje , por qe duheshin bindur per "domosdoshmerine" e zoterimit te nje fare produkti. Nepermjet reklames apo publicitetit pak rendesi ka! 
Po atehere pse pikerisht ate lloj marke? 
Kujt mund ti kujtohet ajo reklama me presantuesin amerikan e "Wrestling"-ut, Dan Perterson, ne lidhje me pijen: 'Lipton Ice Tea'. Te ndodh gjithmone,kur ben vape, ke etje , pas nje ndeshje futbolli , apo kur "tallesh" ne bar , me batuten e prezentatorit, duke bere shoket per te qeshur, dhe duke shijuar pikerisht ate pije!
Sepse sapo mendojme nje lloj pije ne memorien tone lulezojne mesazhe precise publicitare.
Eshte vetem nje shembull, por mekanizmi eshte gjithmone i njejti.
Ne se behet fjele per nje pale atlete 'NIKE','Rebook', stereo, makine , banane chiquita,,,,,,,,,,,,etj ,pak rendesi ka!

----------


## *Lorisa*

> Publiciteti dhe Reklama jane segmente te marketingut mirpo kan dallim mes veti.
> Reklama osht Marketing, mirpo marketingu osht shum ma shum se sa vetem nje reklam.
> kurse dallimi mes reklames dhe publicitetit eshte edhe ajo se reklama behet me pagese, kurse* publiciteti nuk paguhet* si p.sh. perderisa rrin me nje mik apo mikeshe dhe i tregon per forumin shqiptar se eshte nje forum i mir se ja vlen te hysh dhe ti, ne kete rast ti ke bere publicitet edhe pse askush nuk te paguan per kete.


Pikërisht, këtu qëndron dhe problemi se shumë media elektronike  përdorin fjalën PUBLICITET gjate emetimit të ndonjë porosie propaganduese.  :Ekrani:

----------


## brandon

Ne fillim publiciteti kishte karakter infpormativ: Duhej te tregonte karakteristikat e nje produkti dhe te shpjegonte se ne c menyre ,perdorimi i tij, do te permiresonte nje lloj aspekti te jetes se klientit.
Ti drejtoheshe fantazise konsiderohej shpesh jo efikase , pasi dukej nje metode ku nuk kishte argumente konkrete, per te keshilluar blerjen e nje produkti. 
Perkundrazi per ti dhene prestigj produktit si objekt publiciteti i drejtohej shpesh nje personazhi famoz ,te njohur publikisht ( Valbona Selimnari ?? keshtu quhet???, Adi Krasta, Mike Bongiorno, Fiorello, Enrico Pappi, Pippo Baudo,,etj) qe me besueshmerine e tyre konfirmonin seriozitetin e firmes prodhues dhe siguronte bleresin.
Por kur shtresat popullore filluan te trasformoheshin ne konsumatore , publiciteti e kuptoi qe ishte e nevojshme te ndryshohej linguazhi:  Shume nga klientet e rinj ishin analfabete dhe per kete ishte e kote te harxhoje shume fjale rreth nje produkti. Dhe keshtu behet P U B L I C I T E T !

----------


## brandon

> Lorisa me te vertete eshte teme e qelluar, dhe duhet diskutuar per nje teme te tille Mediat gabojne çdo here dhe si perfundim e ha populli.


Mediat nuk gabojne kurre! Ato nuk lene rast tu shpetoje per te arritur suksesin e tyre duke perdorur te gjitha menyrat ;duke filluar nga psikologjia e deri tek "Big Brother"  , "Syri i arte" , ndjenjat e mira, pasionet, fantazine ,gjithcka!
Nje nga karakteristikat e reklames moderne eshte ajo qe te perdorin imazhe te thjeshta plot jete dhe ngjyre ,te afta per te trehequr vemendjen e personave me kulture te paket ,ku tekstet reduktohen ne pak fjale: te ashtuquajturat sllogane ( fraza te shkurtra, por me efekt te sigurte) , ku nuk u behet shume vone per pershkrimin e nje produkti , se sa per sugjerimin e kenaqesise qe rrjedh nga zoterimimi ose konsumimi i nje produkti!
Eshte nje metode e re e perceptimit te publicitetit: Ajo qe ben te shitet nje mall ,nuk eshte me bindja e klientit, qe ka blere nje produkt me leverdi, por eshte nje ftese sugjestive!
Mesazhi i fshehur trasmeton pershtypjen qe duke konsumuar nje fare malli , do te mund te futet ne nje dimension me elegant ose me emocionues ;, me te kanaqshem!
Ne kete menyre raklama moderne nuk ka asnje lloj detyrimi per te thene te verteten ne lidhje me nje produkt , por vetem sugjerimin e nje emocioni te kendeshem te lidhur me te !

----------


## *Lorisa*

> Mediat nuk gabojne kurre! Ato nuk lene rast tu shpetoje per te arritur suksesin e tyre duke perdorur te gjitha menyrat ;duke filluar nga psikologjia e deri tek "Big Brother"  , "Syri i arte" , ndjenjat e mira, pasionet, fantazine ,gjithcka!
> Nje nga karakteristikat e reklames moderne eshte ajo qe te perdorin imazhe te thjeshta plot jete dhe ngjyre ,te afta per te trehequr vemendjen e personave me kulture te paket ,ku tekstet reduktohen ne pak fjale: te ashtuquajturat sllogane ( fraza te shkurtra, por me efekt te sigurte) , ku nuk u behet shume vone per pershkrimin e nje produkti , se sa per sugjerimin e kenaqesise qe rrjedh nga zoterimimi ose konsumimi i nje produkti!
> Eshte nje metode e re e perceptimit te publicitetit: Ajo qe ben te shitet nje mall ,nuk eshte me bindja e klientit, qe ka blere nje produkt me leverdi, por eshte nje ftese sugjestive!
> Mesazhi i fshehur trasmeton pershtypjen qe duke konsumuar nje fare malli , do te mund te futet ne nje dimension me elegant ose me emocionues ;, me te kanaqshem!
> Ne kete menyre raklama moderne nuk ka asnje lloj detyrimi per te thene te verteten ne lidhje me nje produkt , por vetem sugjerimin e nje emocioni te kendeshem te lidhur me te !


Brandon, faliminder për këto materiale që i ke sjellur tek kjo temë janë të vlefshme sidomos për lexuesit të cilët nuk janë të këtij profili, por do doja të postoje edhe  diçka lidhur me thelbin e temës pra, pse mediat elektronike i ngatërojne këto nocione?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## brandon

Besoj se nuk i ngaterrojne nocionet ! Ato e dine shume bukur se cfare kerkojne. Nuk e di se si mund te jene definicionet precize , nga aspekti ekonomik, por qellimi eshte vetem nje : Sa me shume lexues ,apo shikues te kete nje program, apo reviste , aq me shume mundesi ka qe nje firme (prodhuese p sh) ti besoje reklamen e saj nje kanali televiziv, interneti,reviste, duke shpresuar qe disa nga te shumtet qe shikojne programin do te ndikohen per te blere produktet e reklamuara.
Kjo e ka bere me te ashper konkurrencen  e kanaleve private midis tyre, per te tehequr sa me shume spektatore , duke bere leve me boten shpirterore te njerezve , dhe trasmetuar ato qe atyre u pelqejne duke filluar nga "Beautiful" , trasmisionet emotive, ,,etj, duke bere publicitetin pikerisht ne piken me kulminante- do te thote me shume fitim , per kompanine prodhuese te objektit te reklamuar, si dhe per kanalin qe di ta beje me "mire"reklamen!(sipas festes)
Ka dhe dicka tjeter per sa i perket botes te se rinjve! 
Sot te rinjte jane bere protagoniste te shoqerise dhe jane objekt studimesh te vemendeshme nga ana e psikologeve, sociologeve dhe eksperteve te komunikacionit.
Te rinjte jane vazhdimisht te nxitur nga nje publicitet marramendes qe i ve ne qender te vemendjes 
se pergjithshme ( ose shtiret) .
Muhabeti eshte se te rinjte perfaqsojne nje kategori te rendesishme konsumatoresh .
Shume sektore tregtare dhe produktive egzistojne vetem e vetem sepse te rinjte me mos-ekperiencen e tyre dhe menyren e tyre moskokecarese te te menduarit,jane shume here me te prirur se sa te rriturit per te blere produkte te pa nevojshme, por qe vene ne mode.
   Shpesh behet fjale per nje vemendje qe ,psikologjia dhe sociologjia ,perdor vetem per te zbuluar me mire metodat me bindese ,per ti detyruar ata te konsumojne me cdo kusht!

----------


## Albmaster

> Pershendetje te nderuar forumistShqiptar! 
> 
> Duke shikuar neper media te ndryshme kur vjen minutazhi i reklamave shume media  e shkruajne "MARKETING", dikush dhe "PUBLICITET"  a ne fakt behet fjale per REKLAME.
> 
> Pse nuk bejne dallim dallim rreth ketyre  3 fjaleve kur jane krejtesisht te ndryshem?
> 
> Po ju a beni dallim dhe a e shihni se jane gabim edhe ate media me emer ne vendin tone dhe ne rajon?


Ne vete sensin e fjaleve "Marketing" dhe "Publicitet" kane te njetin kuptim,deri diku...psh kur thua "TELE MARKETING" Kur spoti behet ne studio me nje minutazh te caktuar blere televizionit ku trasmetohet spoti. Kurse Publiciteti i rendomte ai qe jemi mesuar te shofim cdo dite eshte dicka visive e bere neper studio montazhi apo 3D apo me pamje te kapura nga clienti qe ka kerkuar publicitetin. Dhe pse MUND te shkonin mire te dyja fjalet ne perdorim Fjala "Spot Publicitar" eshte me e perdorur ne mediat audio vizive.


Albmaster

----------


## INFINITY©

> Fjala MARKETING - eshte ne gjuhen internacionale por eshte term i gjere.
> 
> PUBLICITETI - e ben te njohur ekzistencen e nje produkti apo te nje sherbimi dhe  duke kuptuar rreth produktit konsumatori mund ta blej ose me fjale te tjera publiciteti  nenkupton cdo forme papagese dhe e planifikuar ne shpallje publike per ndonje risi apo lajm nga zhvillimet e fundit te kompanise.
> 
> REKLAMA - prezanton mesazhin para konsumatoreve potencijal dhe para konsumatoreve aktual, me qellim qe ti stimuloj ata qe me cdo kusht  ta blejne produktin e reklamuar.


Te them te drejten nuk e kam idene fare se si perdoren keto tre terma ne Shqiperi apo Kosove, dhe akoma me keq nuk e di se si mund te ngaterrohen si terma. Edhe pse nga shpjegimet qe shoh ketu, shoh se vete ju si customers nuk e dini ndryshimin thelbesor midis tyre.

REKLAMA apo ADVERTISING eshte ME pagese dhe kompanite harxhojne shuma marramendese per te reklamuar produktet apo serviset qe ato ofrojne. 

PUBLICITETI eshte FALAS. Publiciteti eshte kur psh hapet nje restorant apo club shume terheqes ne nje qytet dhe nje gazete shkruan se si hapja e ketij businesi ka terhequr shume turista duke i shtuar ketu dhe te ardhurat atij qyteti. Besoj se e kuptoni se cfare dua te them. Ky artikull eshte nje publicitet shume i rendesishem per businessin sepse jo vetem qe atyre tani do ju shtohen klientet por akoma me e rendesishme eshte se ata e arriten kete gje pa paguar asnje leke. 

Kam lexuar diku ku thoshin: "Advertising is what you pay for. Publicity is what you pray for." (REKLAMA eshte ajo per te cilen ti paguan. PUBLICITETI eshte ai per te cilin ti lutesh."

Shpresoj te jete pak me e qarte tani.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## brandon

Ndoshta humbet kuptimi preciz, pasi shume fjale qe shqiptohen (pronuncohen) njelloj, si ne rastin e spanjishtes me italishten, apo ne gjermanishtes me anglishten , edhe pse shqiptohen njesoj kane kuptime te ndryshme. Keshtu mund  te ndodhe, edhe me dialekte, apo mund te kete fjale te huazuara ne shqip, qe ne Kosove , te kene kuptim te perafert ose tjeter! Keshtu qe rendesi duhet te kete nocioni!
Shume njerez sot ndiejne bezdi per publicitetin duke quajtur , pushtues, siperfaqsor, mashtrues, vulgar. Por ka dhe te tjere qe jane me pak te ashper , dhe admirojne te publiciteti fantazine dhe shpirtin krijues dhe e konsiderojne nje pasqyre besnike te shoqerise , me difektet dhe virtytet e saj!
Dihet qe qellimi i "zyrtar" i publicitetit eshte ai qe te binde konsumatoret , qe te blejne, te harxhojne para. Por eshte edhe e vertete qe banoret e vendeve te zhvilluara jetojne ne mirqenie ,pikerisht fale konsumit, qe mban aktiv, industrine,trasportin ,tregetine,gjithe jeten ekonomike te vendeve tona! 
     E vertete  qe Publiciteti pushton, TV-ne, radion,internetin,revistat ,stadiumin, dhe shpesh cdo kend te disponueshem , por ama eshte edhe e vertete qe fale parave te tij eshte e mundur te mbahen ne jete , manifestime kulturore, site kulturore interneti, skuadra futbolli,koncerte kengetarsh, monumetet e se shkuares dhe restaurimi i tyre .
Sa per kushtezimin nga publiciteti ,ne fund te fundit varet vetem nga inteligjenca e atij ku arrin mesazhi!

----------


## Visar Tabaku

> Lorisa mos shiko shum REKLAMË se te bejne keq ehehehhe(shaka)ke me se te drejte LORI.
> 
> Mediat ne Kosove e shkruajn MARKETING kurse ne Shqiperi PUBLICITET, Marketing mund te thosha qe eshte ne gjuhen sllavishte,  kurse PUBLICITET ne gjuhen italishte frengjishte e te tjera.
> 
> REKLAMË ndoshta eshte me mire.


Fjala MARKETING nuk asht Sllave as qe ka te bej me SLLAVISHTEN e reth temes se a duhet te thuhet Reklam apo si une mendoj qe ma se miri asht te thuhet PROMOCION sepse ne gjuhen shqipe nuk ka fjali adekuate per kete

----------


## *Lorisa*

> Te them te drejten nuk e kam idene fare se si perdoren keto tre terma ne Shqiperi apo Kosove, dhe akoma me keq nuk e di se si mund te ngaterrohen si terma. Edhe pse nga shpjegimet qe shoh ketu, shoh se vete ju si customers nuk e dini ndryshimin thelbesor midis tyre.
> 
> REKLAMA apo ADVERTISING eshte ME pagese dhe kompanite harxhojne shuma marramendese per te reklamuar produktet apo serviset qe ato ofrojne. 
> 
> PUBLICITETI eshte FALAS. Publiciteti eshte kur psh hapet nje restorant apo club shume terheqes ne nje qytet dhe nje gazete shkruan se si hapja e ketij businesi ka terhequr shume turista duke i shtuar ketu dhe te ardhurat atij qyteti. Besoj se e kuptoni se cfare dua te them. Ky artikull eshte nje publicitet shume i rendesishem per businessin sepse jo vetem qe atyre tani do ju shtohen klientet por akoma me e rendesishme eshte se ata e arriten kete gje pa paguar asnje leke. 
> 
> Kam lexuar diku ku thoshin: "Advertising is what you pay for. Publicity is what you pray for." (REKLAMA eshte ajo per te cilen ti paguan. PUBLICITETI eshte ai per te cilin ti lutesh."
> 
> Shpresoj te jete pak me e qarte tani.


Nëse e lexoni me kudjes atë që unë kam shkruar ska asnjë ndryshim me këtë që ju keni shkruar, në fakt ndryshimi i vetëm është se ju atë e keni sqaruar me shembull konkret kurse unë veç definiconin sipas meje por thelbësorja është e njëjtë.   :buzeqeshje:

----------

